# Liquid t3????   How long is it good for???



## nbhuge (Jan 5, 2015)

I have some Liquid T3 from around May of 2014.  Is it still good??????  I am really interested in this because I have heard alot about it going bad quickly as it maybe unstable in the liquid form.  ANY info would be helpful, especially if someone could tell me where to view research on this subject.  I want to include T3 in an A-drol/Test cycle but I have no way of knowing the TRUE dosage if it does go bad with time.  Thanks, N


----------

